# Hyperhidrosis - operation ?? Please someone!



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm praying that I can locate someone, anyone that's had the operation to have sweat glands cut in the armpits - the procedure my sister is having done is called "Subtaneous Excision" and she's booked in for it next week. She is so anxious and worried about it. The hospital say it's pretty common, although we can;t find anyone who's had it done, and no success stories anywhere.

Can anyone advise, or give their experiences. I'm anxious for my little sister now (even though she's the worry wart of the family!)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Hun, I was a hca on a ward where a few people had this done, (most are done in day surgery att my hospital)
it really is a common operation to have and I am sure your sisters pre op chat with a nurse and the litature shes been given will help!
If shes not had these things then may I suggest you contact her consultants secatary and ask for the relevant info.

http://www.hyperhidrosisuk.org/

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?ArticleId=1643
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

